# Ar sight in



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Recently bought my 1st AR. I’ve not shot it yet and may have pulled major foul up. 1st I wanted to sight rifle in by method Army used. I remember they called it Canadian Bull and rifle was sighted at close range which allowed it to be effective from 0 to 300 yds? Cant remember back that far does anyone remember the distance. Biggest mistake may be me buying 1K of 55gr Mil spec 5.56 before shooting the rifle. The only thing that might save me on that is sell it and break even. 
I didn’t want to load for AR but I going to load up a hundred 55gr FMJs at 3250fps, GI dupe and turn it loose. Like everything else it got to do 3” or it can pack its bags.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I believe you are referring to the 25 yard zero.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

..


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Ballpark?
Can Anyone attest?!


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

M R DUCKS said:


> Ballpark?
> Can Anyone attest?!


That's about right. We zero at 200 for 50-300 shooting. Your numbers look spot on give or take 1/4". More to Drm50s question, I seem to remember 35 yards there abouts for zeroing an AR using carry handle style sights. Has to do with the high sight plane over the barrel. The bullets traveling up to meet the sight plane at that distance so point of impact is within 5" out to 300. I remember at FT Benning sight in what seems to be very close range. Hard to remember but was probably 35 yards.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I seem to remember they gave us a cardboard box. I don’t know if to rest on or we put Target on it. 
I don’t remember the range of the farthest pop up either. I do know sight in was good battle 0 for m16.
No problem hitting pop ups. 
Another problem just popped up. Gun is a flat top with removable handle. Was fix’n to put a Weaver See Through base on to get scope in shootable position. The rail won’t take Weavers it’s a hair wider. 
Don’t want to buy fancy rings, just wanted to scope for group.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

You're right, hand loads and a scope get me sub moa groups at 100 yds with a 20" hbar. Can't get those kind of groups at 100 yds with iron sights, because you can't see well enough to establish a truly consistent point of aim. With the M4, I'm planning on a scope and 45 degree iron sights for close work. I don't like see through rings.


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

It's a Picatinny rail (MIL-STD-1913).. Looks just like a Weaver, but the dimensions are off just enough to mess you up...

25 yard zero with the high military sights gets you on target out to 250 or 300 yards.

Nothing wrong with M193 (55 grain ball).

What rifling twist does your rifle have? ARs can be 1-7" to 1-14"


----------



## Ron Y (Dec 2, 2020)

To sight in first time, pull lower off, pull out bolt, set on bags, look thru barrel at 20-50 yards and then thru scope, adjust. gets you on the paper within 6 inches.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Drm50 said:


> I seem to remember they gave us a cardboard box. I don’t know if to rest on or we put Target on it.
> I don’t remember the range of the farthest pop up either. I do know sight in was good battle 0 for m16.
> No problem hitting pop ups.
> Another problem just popped up. Gun is a flat top with removable handle. Was fix’n to put a Weaver See Through base on to get scope in shootable position. The rail won’t take Weavers it’s a hair wider.
> Don’t want to buy fancy rings, just wanted to scope for group.


Farthest pop up is 300 meters. Closest was 70ish I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I couldn’t remember if 300 or 400 but what ever I think was yards. Now that you mention it I don’t know what close row was, but it wasn’t 70. Closer than that. We shot them at night under flares with butt of M16 in your chest, semi fire. I was thinking 25 but it may of been 50. Later out of Bliss we did all shooting at White Sands, hi desert winds. A 5.56 wasn’t as good as 7.62 M14. Wind drift was severe, 
Anyway my AR problem has been solved, that little piggy went down the road. I got enough ordinance 
to get me by if attacked. This time holding out for Colt version like a RVn M16. All we had back then was 55gr FMJ and it did the job. In RVn a lot of the buildings were block. 5.56 wasn’t effective on them. I don’t know what good the green tip AP is. 7 more grains may do body armor at X distance.
The 7.62 NATO will chew a hole asap in block. As usual they will screw around and adopt something fringe, neither street fighter or battlefield. It will probably replace M4 and 7.62 weapons.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Here's a detail of the Army weapons qualification coarse I found online. Take it for what it's worth. If you don't want to click the link I'll post a screen shot of the pop up ranges.








Army Weapons Qualification Course


Training to become a marksman lasts approximately 2-3 weeks and ends with qualification testing.




www.military.com


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I do believe that is a newer course than we had. We shot standing, kneeling and prone. Also shot out of fox hole and night fire under flares. Ranges may have been the same but first line seemed closer that 80yds. In fact I think we were in yards back then before they switched to metric system. I didn’t remember the scores for the badges. I do remember that guys that couldn’t pass were given second chance. If they didn’t qualify they were bolo and supposedly had to go to extra training until they passed. Most found it easier to put a $10 in their card when they handed it to guy scoring them. Most thought if they were lousy shot they wouldn’t be sent to RVn, wrong.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Up at Perry they installed these green wall contraptions to shoot over and around on the firing line. Not a fan but I see the purpose.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

loweman165 said:


> Up at Perry they installed these green wall contraptions to shoot over and around on the firing line. Not a fan but I see the purpose.
> We had nothing like that. At Knox they had concreted holes you could stand in. When not in use they had lids like Gcans. Nice pic of M1 clip & brass ejecting. Is boy a lefty?
> View attachment 483148
> View attachment 483149


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

I trained at Knox with an M1, boy this thread makes me feel old.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

AlanC said:


> I trained at Knox with an M1, boy this thread makes me feel old.


Is that one of those rifles you loaded with a powder horn & ball?


----------



## AlanC (Jun 16, 2010)

Darn close1


----------

